# Schatten setzen



## Gaara-BTK (1. September 2005)

hi...
Also ich kenn mich mit Grafik ganz schwach aus!

Ich wollt mal fragen,wie man zu einem Bild(Figur) einen Schatten hinzufügt.
Ich hab im Anhang ein Beispiel.

Sorry für die vlt einfache Frage,aber kenn mich ent so aus damit.

Thx for help.

MfG Gaara[BTK]


----------



## chrisbergr (1. September 2005)

Du duplizierst die Grundfläche deiner Figur und füllst sie mit schwarzer Farbe. Dann legst du die Ebene darunter und bearbeitest sie mit Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Verzerren. Dann noch die Deckkraft runter und ggf. den Filter Grauscher Weichzeichner drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## Gaara-BTK (1. September 2005)

ahh...danke....werds mal versuchen..

MfG Gaara[BTK]


----------



## Maniacy (1. September 2005)

Ich würde aber in diesem Fall erst den Schatten erst für den Boden mit verzerren anpassen, dann an der Stelle wo die Wand anfängt abschneiden und das nochmal verzerren... In deinem speziellen Fall...


----------



## oscarr (1. September 2005)

- Ebeneffekt hinzufügen

- Schlagschatten (einstellungen vornehmen)

- falls der schatten noch weiter verändert werden soll > Rechtsklick auf die Ebene wo der Schlagschatteneffekt drauf liegt > Ebene erstellen

Wegen dem Winkel an der Wand: 

- Schatten transformieren (STRG+T) anpassen für die Bodenfläche. (Mit gedrückter STRG Taste lässt sich dieser sehr schön in der Perspektive verzerren)

- mir Auswahlrechteck eine Auswahl des Schattens oberhalb des Winkels (Wandfläche) erstellen. STRG+T und wieder mit gedrückter STRG Taste anpassen.


----------



## ShadowMan (1. September 2005)

Ich denke einen richtigen Schatten wirst du manchmal nicht mit transformieren und verzerren hinbekommen.

Einfachstes Beispiel: Ein Mensch der schräg fotografiert wurde. Soll heißen, dass ein Bein weiter hinten steht. Nach hinten ist der Schatten kein Problem, nach vorne eben schon.

Bei primitiven Objekten reicht diese Methode sicherlich. Sonst hilft meist wohl nur eine manuelle Nachbearbeitung.

Um den Schatten noch etwas realistischer zu machen, kannst du ihn zur Entfernung hin etwas mehr weichzeichnen als vorn.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

